# Apache im lokalen Netz nicht erreichbar



## markuslet (18. Oktober 2003)

Hallo Leute,
ich bin ein Linux neuling und habe ein Problem mit der Konfiguration meines Apache servers.
Der Webserver ist lokal auf der Linuxkiste erreichbar aber nicht aus dem lokalen Netz, netzwerkproblem ist es glaube ich nicht den der Server ist anpingbar der Sambaserver läuft auch und ist aus dem Netz erreichbar aber der Webserver nicht.


----------



## Arne Buchwald (18. Oktober 2003)

Auf dem Rechner: 

netstat -tlnp | grep httpd

Sollte sowas hier herauskommen:


> busoft1:~# netstat -tlnp | grep httpd
> tcp        0      0 0.0.0.0:80              0.0.0.0:*               LISTEN      160/httpd
> busoft1:~#


----------



## won_gak (18. Oktober 2003)

Du solltest auch mal die "Listen"-Direktive in der httpd.conf checken.

Apache Handbuch


----------



## markuslet (18. Oktober 2003)

*Danke für die Tips*

Ich bekomme jetzt den Webserver zu sehen aber nur wenn ich an die Adresse :8080 anhänge, ich hab schon versucht das ich in der httpd.conf unter Listen den Port nicht anzugeben was aber nichts bringt.


----------



## SixDark (19. Oktober 2003)

Hi!

Wenn Du ihn mit http://web-server:8080/ erreichen kannst, heißt das, das der Webserver auf dem Port 8080 läuft. Standard ist aber normalerweise Port 80. Wenn Du nun nur angibst http://web-server/ dann sucht er ihn auf dem Port 80 und kann ihn dort nicht finden.
Such in der httpd.conf nach dem Eintrag "Port" und gib dahinter die Zahl 80 an. Dann sollte es funktionieren.

Ich hoffe ich konnt helfen...

MfG
..::Six Dark::..


----------



## markuslet (20. Oktober 2003)

*Hallo Leute*

Das mit dem Port 80 war die standart Einstellung dabei war der Server nicht erreichbar, als ich den Port auf 8080 verstellt habe war die Website erreichbar.
Ich hab null plan an was das liegt.

Grüsse 
Markus


----------



## Neurodeamon (21. Oktober 2003)

Hast Du evtl. IPCHAINS laufen und blockst die HTTP-Ports? =)
Oder eine andere Anwendung laufen, die schon den HTTP-Port verwendet?


----------

